# Maya: class of 2009



## VArchS (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello there!
Maya was born in August 24, 2009.
She is almost 3yo in this short clip


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for showing us your Maya. She is beautiful and I love her name. My daughter has the same name.


----------



## VArchS (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice to meet you!
Thank you for your sweet words!
I feels to us that she is "our daughter"...
We treat her like a child and she is lovely.

Say Hi to your family's Maya from us! ;-)


----------



## Golden Trainer (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for sharing. My golden is just two days older then your golden. His name is River.


----------



## VArchS (Dec 13, 2009)

I would like to share with you our excitement Maya delivered 6 wonderful puppies!
Here is the litter announcement!









also their first picture









and as I have might mentioned Maya'a facebook page: fb MAYA


----------



## Golden Trainer (Oct 6, 2012)

VArchS said:


> Maya was born in August 24, 2009.


My Golden Retriever was born 2 days before Maya. He just turned 4 1/2 yesterday. 2/26/14 will mark 4 days that I have had him.

Here is a clip of him from our first week together!


----------



## VArchS (Dec 13, 2009)

This is so nice that he carries stuff for you! It is showing a strong relationship!
If I am not wrong, you have adopted him 4 days ago? While he is 4.5 yo?


----------



## Golden Trainer (Oct 6, 2012)

VArchS said:


> This is so nice that he carries stuff for you! It is showing a strong relationship!
> If I am not wrong, you have adopted him 4 days ago? While he is 4.5 yo?


Oh sorry, big error! He turned 4.5 on 2/22 and I got him when he was 6 months and 4 days old. So I have had him 4 years now as of 2/26. 

Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jan 14, 2010)

Easy to remember my Dory's birthday 11/10/09


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Very pretty puppies!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I remember when we had our 2009 group when we first got our puppies and now they are 5 years old already!

My Duffy was born in September 2009. He is a big boy at 85 lbs, but very fit and not the least bit overweight - just a big, tall guy. Healthwise, he is doing great.

Are there any other members of the group still around? I'd love to hear about your dogs!

Kris


----------



## Golden Trainer (Oct 6, 2012)

I have River and he is doing well! I can't believe he is almost 5 1/2 years old and I will have had him 5 years on Feb. 26th. He is about 55 pounds. He has supplied quite the adventure and entertainment. He is now a Trick Dog Champion and Therapy Dog. I still have not finished his APDT Rally level 3, although he has a perfect leg. Last year we met Dawn Wolf an animal acting agent and we got to do a professional photo shoot. He makes me laugh everyday and he entertains everyone he comes in contact with!


----------



## VArchS (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank's for warming up the conversation about our GRs.
Our Maya is doing great! We have just returned home from our daily afternoon walk at the hill. And she is muddy and wet as she was playing in a muddy pond...

She is adorable, even when she does these dirty tricks!!! ;-)


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

so nice to hear about River and Maya!

Duffy passed his Canine Good Citizen a couple of years ago and completed Rainbow training to be a therapy dog.

Up until the Rainbow training he had been great around other dogs, friendly and calm. At the Rainbow class, there was a gsd that constantly gave Duffy the lowered head stare and this totally freaked Duffy out. He would go out of control and we would have to take him to the corner to calm down. But inevitably, the GSD would do it again.

Since then, Duffy has become very reactive to other dogs, barks and jumps when he sees or comes near a strange dog. For this reason, I am unable to take him out as a therapy dog, which is hugely disappointing to me.

It's not his fault, I don't blame him. In fact, I blame him for very little, I love him so much and he is perfect to me!

Kris


----------

